# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  थायराइड ग्रंथि रोग

## xman

थायरॉयड ग्रंथि कार्य किया है कई. उनमें से कुछ शरीर की चयापचय के विनियमन कर रहे हैं, बच्चों में वृद्धि के प्रभावित है, और शरीर के अन्य अंगों की चिकनी चलाने को बढ़ाती है. जब शरीर में thyroxin के एक अपर्याप्त राशि है (यह हाइपोथायरायडिज्म कहा जाता है), चयापचय की प्रक्रिया के साथ दखल दिया और परिणाम शरीर के अंगों और प्रणाली के इष्टतम कामकाज में एक कमी है. बच्चे, जो शरीर में थायरोक्सिन का एक महत्वपूर्ण राशि की कमी और कर ले बनने उनके विकास में अवरुद्ध अंत कर सकते हैं और दिमाग कि भ्रष्ट हैं विकसित नहीं थाइरोइड रोग उपचार. इस लोकप्रिय cretinism के रूप में जाना जाता है.

----------


## xman

यह स्वस्थ थाइरोइड ग्रंथि रखने के लिए महत्वपूर्ण है तो यह शरीर इष्टतम समारोह के लिए थाइरोइड के समुचित स्तर का उत्पादन कर सकते हैं. पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि है, endocrine प्रणाली की मास्टर ग्रंथि है जो बताता है थायराइड हार्मोन थाइरोइड करने के लिए अधिक है, लेकिन कभी कभी थाइरोइड रोग के लिए थाइरोइड है की वजह से बेहतर काम नहीं कर रहा है. थायराइड अपने रोग सकते हैं प्रभाव समग्र स्वास्थ्य और अच्छी तरह से.

----------


## xman

थायराइड रोग कारणों
वहाँ कारणों रोग हो सकता है अलग थायराइड. हाइपोथायरायडिज्म विकार autoimmune सकता है और स्टेम से एक, जोखिम गतिविधियों पीड़ित मस्तिष्क, रोगों ग्रंथि थाइरोइड से विलक्षण कारण या एक मिश्रण के विभिन्न कारणों को उत्पन्न होने वाली जटिलताओं जैसे को चिकित्सा उपचार,. यह thyroiditis है सामान्य ज्ञान है कि Hashiloto रूप हाइपोथायरायडिज्म सकते उठता ज्ञात रोग थाइरोइड एक से पुरानी. इस बीमारी थाइरोइड ग्रंथियों कि सूजन या बढ़े की विशेषता है. यह सूजन थाइरोइड कोशिकाओं के क्रूर हानिकारक के लिए जिम्मेदार हो सकता है अगर यह जल्दी पर्याप्त और समय पर उपस्थित नहीं कर सकता है. कारण थाइरोइड कोशिकाओं को क्षतिग्रस्त कर रहे हैं शरीर की थाइरोइड एक रक्षक के रूप में कार्य करने के बजाय शरीर में कोशिकाओं और ऊतकों पर हमला एंटीबॉडी के कारण है.

----------


## xman

कुछ रोगों कि autoimmune हैं भी हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लिए जिम्मेदार हो सकता है. रोगों autoimmune के उदाहरण हैं जैसे मधुमेह , रुमेटी गठिया , है Addison रोग vitiligo, और रक्ताल्पता. जोखिम चिकित्सा उपचार के विभिन्न रूपों को एक व्यक्ति की कमी शरीर में पर्याप्त थायरोक्सिन छोड़ सकते हैं.

----------


## xman

थाइरोइड रोग का उपचार
रोग उपचार थायराइड लाखों संघर्ष के साथ देखने के लिए थाइरोइड रोग और. थायराइड समारोह से कमजोर है तनाव , प्रदूषण, गरीब जीवन शैली, खराब खाने की आदतों और गतिविधियों का मेजबान एक. अब यह साबित होता है कि विभिन्न पोषक तत्वों सीधे थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के स्वस्थ संरचना, थायराइड हार्मोन का गठन, और पूरे शरीर में थायराइड हार्मोन की सक्रियता का समर्थन है. ये सभी सामान्य और प्राकृतिक कार्य करता है कि ठीक से करने के लिए स्वास्थ्य का समर्थन बनाए रखा जाना आवश्यक है.

----------


## xman

कई व्यक्तियों दोपहर में से एक है लक्षण समस्याओं धीमी चयापचय, सहित कम शरीर का तापमान, थकान, वजन, खोने वजन और मुसीबत रखते हुए इसे बंद, कब्ज, गरीब मन, भारी, सिर और ऊर्जा त्वचा, शुष्क Thyromine. उपचार है एक थायराइड रोग महत्वपूर्ण है कि पोषक तत्वों की सहायता प्रदान करता है मदद करने के लिए थाइरोइड हार्मोन की सामान्य समारोह बनाए रखने के लिए.

----------

